# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Πρησμενο θηλυκο ζεμπρακι

## spyros_lamia

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα μελη...αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα με ενα θηλυκο ζεμπρακι...ειναι 4 χρονων,εχει κανει 3 γεννες απολυτα επιτυχημενες εως τωρα,η τελευταια ηταν ακριβως πριν 2 μηνες...σημερα το μεσημερι πηγα να βγαλω τα μικρα απο το κλουβι κ την ειδα κακοκεφη...την εψαξα κ ειδα πρησμενη τη κοιλια της....ελεγξα για αυγο που ισως δε μπορουσε να βγει,δεν καταλαβα κατι κ αφου ειδα οτι καθοταν με κλειστα ματια την εβαλα μονη της σε ενα αλλο κλουβακι...εχω καταστεναχωρεθει γιατι δε ξερω τι να κανω,αν πρεπει να της δωσω καποια θεραπεια κ ποια...παεαθετω φωτο...

----------


## spyros_lamia



----------


## spyros_lamia



----------


## spyros_lamia

Δυστυχως δε μπορεσα να ανεβασω στο photo bucket...ο παρακατω συνδεσμος ειναι σε μια ομαδα για ζεμπρακια στο facebook,οπου ανεβασα εκει φωτο...οποιος μπορει κ θελει ας ριξειια ματια...ευχαριστω...

https://m.facebook.com/groups/zebraf...7329215840828/

----------


## amastro

Αν έχεις τις φωτογραφίες στο κινητό, μπορείς να τις ανεβάσεις μέσω Tapatalk.
Πάντως το πουλάκι φαίνεται πολύ άσχημα.
Αν υποψιαζόμαστε δυστοκία, δεν πιέζουμε την κοιλιά. 
Μπορεί να είναι η μοιραία κίνηση, αν υπάρχει αυγό και σπάσει.
Καλύτερα να δώσουμε υγρό ασβέστιο στο νερό και 2-3 σταγόνες προσεκτικά στο στόμα.
Αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα, βάλε το πουλάκι σε ζέστη άμεσα.

----------


## spyros_lamia

του εδωσα το μεσημερι 2 σταγονες στο στομα ασβεστιο κ το πηρα μεσα στους 22 βαθμους θερμοκρασια...το θεμα ειναι οτι χθες ηταν μια χαρα....

----------


## spyros_lamia

του χω βαλει κ βιταμινες στο νερο χθες κ σημερα....και σουπιοκοκκαλο ειχε στο κλουβι κ ασβεστιο του εβαζα στο νερο....ελπιζω μονο να μην ειναι κανενας μυκητας κ προλαβε να κολησει κ τα αλλα...το εχω μονο του τωρα στο κλουβακι,το μετεφερα αμεσα γιατι φοβηθηκαην εοναι κατι μεταδοτικο

----------


## Αριστειδης

Με τόσο σηντομη αλλαγή στην διάθεση δεν νομίζω να είναι κάτι παθολογικο. Το πουλάκι τώρα πως είναι? Οι κουτσουλιές του?

----------


## spyros_lamia

Δυστυχως χθες το πρωι το βρηκα νεκρο μεσα στη φωλια...εχω καταστεναχωρεθει...

----------


## spyros_lamia

δε μπορω να καταλαβω απο τι πεθανε ετσι ξαφνικα...πιστευω κανα δυο χρονια ακομα μπορουσε να ζησει,αλλα τι να κανουμε,ηταν να γινει..

----------


## petit_tiou

Κρίμα... Λυπάμαι...

----------

